

Can you guess the starting salaries at popular IT companies in Japan? - minikomi
http://en.rocketnews24.com/2014/04/08/can-you-guess-the-starting-salaries-at-popular-it-companies-in-japan/

======
valarauca1
The one thing you need to remember is these are 'salary' not hourly positions.
Japanese work culture is very different from the US.

-Most positions award 15 vacation days a year, but works will never take more then 7 (generally).

-It is standard practice to claim '8' hours of labor, even if 12-14 are worked. Likewise the first 40-60 hours of overtime each month are unpaid normally.

-The 'normal' work day is 12-14 hours, not 8. Also after a 2-4am session its normal to be back in the office at 9am.

-Japan is also the only country is a legal term for 'Death by Overworking'. In which a family can sue the employer for forcing their loved one to work to long.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_work_environment](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_work_environment)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karoshi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karoshi)

